# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  TLC dieet

## martha31

wie heeft hier ervaring mee ?
ik heb er over gelezen en lijk me een goed dieet 

gr martha

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Hoi,

Dit is misschien een goede site om er wat meer info over te vinden met een duidelijke introductie. 

*http://www.tlcbenelux.nl/*

Zelf heb ik geen ervaring met het TLC dieet, maar de andere leden natuurlijk misschien wel, ik hoop voor je dat iemand een goede eigen ervaring met je wilt delen :Smile: 

Liefs,

----------


## martha31

bedankt voor je snelle reactie 
die site ben ik op geweest dus die informatie heb ik 
maar was benieuwd of er iemand dit dieet gevolgd heeft enz 
ik hoop dat er niemand is want dan kan ik er mee veder 

gr martha

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Hoi,

Jammer dat er nog geen goede verhalen voor je zijn van tevreden gebruikers (of andersom), maar soms kan het lang duren voordat er iemand reageert  :Wink: 

liefs,

----------

